# Any Day Now!



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Instead of another sad post, here is a good one!

The two remaining new mice that I got from jadeguppy are both expecting.  I have no idea what to expect color wise because they came to me this way, haven't been with any of my males yet.

Here is the self fawn - not as far along yet:








6/28 she weighed 30 grams
7/1 she weighed 39 grams

And here is the pied fawn:








6/28 she weighed 37 grams
7/1 she weighed 57 grams

I am so eager to see what colors these girls produce, since I have absolutely no idea what the bucks were.


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

I can't wait to see either, they are so big! I wonder how many babies they will have


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh my! I have three PEW and one odd ball from my pied fawn. She was originally going to be sent, but had the babies too soon. Please update us as soon as they have them. Most likely they will all be satin. The boys I say at that shop were nearly all satin. the owner likes satin, so he tends to keep them for breeding when he needs breeders.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

I LOVE your pied fawn! :shock: She looks stunning in colour, markings and fur!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Anne, would you believe that I found them in a petshop that breeds for feeders? Mom and pop shop of course.


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

I want to find something that nice in a feeder shop  around here we are lucky to find stuff that is not sneezing and has all its fur lol


----------

